# EndersShadow setup



## EndersShadow

I've been lurking a bit here, so I figured I might as well go all in . Here are some pics of my HT setup with a equipment list and some pics:

Home Theater Equipment List:

TV: Panasonic 60" ST30 Plasma
Receiver/Pre-amp: Integra DTR 5.9
Amplifier: Carver AV-705x, Carver M1.0t
Fronts: Polk LSi 15's modded with a db840 sub
Center: Polk LSi C
Surrounds: Polk LSi F/X (wall mounted)
Misc Gear: Xbox 360, Samsung BP-1600 blu ray player, Uverse DVR, Pioneer laserdisc player
Equipment not pictured: Sega Genesis, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64

Speaker Cables: 


Left, Right & Center: Kimber Kable 8VS internally bi-wired with bananas on both ends
Surround Left, Surround Right: Monoprice 14 gauge with Monster Quick Connect banana's on the amp end and quickflex connectors on the speaker end

Interconnects:


Left & Right: 1.5m Kimber Kable Hero
Center: .5m Kimber Kable Hero
Surround Left, Surround Right: 1m Emotiva X series (soon to be replaced by .5m Kimber Kable Heros)

Long term upgrades left to do:


Replace Monoprice HDMI cables with 3 1m Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI cables and 1 2m Audioquest Cinnamon HDMI cable
Replace Samsung blu-ray player with Pioneer S790 player or Oppo 95/103
Replace Integra 5.9 with a Pioneer SC-67
Home Theater Setup Pictures
































































HT Cable Management pics (not accurate as to interconnects and speaker cables)





































Here are a couple quick pics of the speaker cables I am running now, Kimber Kable 8VS internally bi-wired with banana’s on both ends.




















Here are some more of my newly refurbished Carver M1.0t amp. Its 500+ wpc @ 4 ohm. It has had a IEC plug added, new binding posts, all caps and resistors replaced, and White LED’s to replace the stock Red ones.













































Here are a couple video’s of it in action on my Polk LSi 15’s. It makes them hit HARD!!







2 Channel System Equipment List:


USB DAC/Headphone amp/Pre-amp: Audio GD NFB-5
Amplifier: Fisher 460t tube amp with matched set of Soviet tubes
Speakers: Polk RTA 11TL's 
Misc sources: Technics SL-B3 turntable, Denon 3910 universal player

Speaker Cables: 

Monoprice 14 gauge wire with Nakamichi banana's on both ends

Long term upgrades left to do:

Purchase fully modded Carver C-1 pre-amp (new IEC, remote control, caps & resistors & LED)
10 foot pair of Kimber Kable 4VS or 4TC with banana's on both ends
2 sets of .5m Kimber Kable PBJ interconnects (for Denon 3910 and Audio GD DAC)
1 set of 1m Kimber Kable PBJ interconnects (for Pre to amp connection)
1 1m Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable
Better tubes/extra sets

2 Channel System Pics:

My setup right now is all digital. I am using XBMC as my Media Player to send out the FLAC files via ASIO to the Audio GD NFB-5 via USB. The Audio GD has a variable output that I am using to connect to the tube amp. The interconnects are Audioquest G-Snakes. Nothing special with the speaker wires, just Monoprice 14 gauge for right now.

Once I get the modified Carver C-1 I will be able to connect up all my other sources and have a system capable of playing every source out there (FLAC, DVD-A, SACD, LP's) minus cassette tapes and 8 Tracks


----------



## rab-byte

Very nice cable management! It's rare to see and oh so important. 

Good show sir!


----------



## B- one

Nice looking and very clean. You can never see my rats nest.


----------



## EndersShadow

Thanks guys! It looks even better right now with the MIT's gone and the Kimbers being the right size.


----------



## yoda13

where did the pics go? :huh:


----------



## JQueen

Great looking setup, well done


----------



## yoda13

must be something wrong on my end 'cause I can't see the pics. I'm sure it's a nice setup though


----------



## JQueen

yoda13 said:


> must be something wrong on my end 'cause I can't see the pics. I'm sure it's a nice setup though


I only could see it on my phone app. not on laptop :dontknow:


----------



## yoda13

Ah, I see them on my iPhone as well. My previous comment stands.


----------



## EndersShadow

It appears I need 5 posts to post images. This post should hopefully be number 5


----------



## EndersShadow

Tried to post again, looks like I need to wait an hour :hissyfit:


----------



## ALMFamily

Looking forward to being able to see the pics - normally takes about an hour once you hit 5 posts...


----------



## EndersShadow

ALMFamily said:


> Looking forward to being able to see the pics - normally takes about an hour once you hit 5 posts...


LOL, looking forward to showing them off. Oh well, every forum has a learning curve.


----------



## EndersShadow

**Edit** Since it let me edit my original post, I just re-did the pics there..... so head to page 1 to see my setup :gulp:

Hope this works :T


----------



## ALMFamily

EndersShadow said:


> LOL, looking forward to showing them off. Oh well, every forum has a learning curve.


Now that is what I am talking about - nice setups mate! :T

So, does the dog follow the no whining rule when he/she is in the kennel? :bigsmile:


----------



## EndersShadow

ALMFamily said:


> Now that is what I am talking about - nice setups mate! :T


Thanks, its been a labor of "love". Now I am glad down to the nitty gritty of cables for the most part I am prety happy.

Now just need to get On-Demand movies to start being as good of quality as blu-rays :T




ALMFamily said:


> So, does the dog follow the no whining rule when he/she is in the kennel? :bigsmile:


Yup, actually my dog loves to hang out in his kenel most of the evening anyway lol...

My wifes dog is a cuddle monster thanks to her so he wont go there unless he's been super bad.....


----------



## AudiocRaver

Hey, nice setup, nice attention to detail on cabling etc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EndersShadow

Well, its been a couple months since I popped in here, so I thought I would update my thread here with some new acqusitions to my 2 channel setup.

I turned 30 yesterday, so what do you do on your 30th birthday... You re-organize your setup for the last time.

This setup is the most compromised setup in regards to speaker cable runs so I will be making some of my own DIY cables using Audioquest FLX 14/4 wire paired down to 11 gauge for each binding post. Still unsure what IC's I will be going with, Douglas Connection or Kimber Kable PB&J's. Either way the longest IC run is actually from the Harman Kardon Citation 11 pre-amp to my Sunfire TGP-II and I will be going with Blue Jeans Cable LC-1's or the Audioquest Sidewinders on sale (14 footers).

Here is the gear actually connected:

Sources:
Denon 3910 via RCA
Computer via Meridian Explorer (3.5mm to dual RCA)
TT via Harman Kardon Citation 11
Pioneer LD-S1 LASERDISC PLAYER!! (in transit)

Pre-amp: Sunfire TGP-II

Amp: NAD 2600 (on loan from friend, leaving this weekend)
Fisher 460t tube amp (in need of repair) - for when I have time to "really" listen
Carver M1.0t (in need of repair and going in the main HT when working)
Parasound HCA-750a (incoming today) - my new daily driver

Speakers: Polk RTA 11TL's (stock) with Meniscus Audio spikes

Speaker Wires: Partially Oxidized Monoprice
Speaker IC's: Radio Shack till replaced

I will get better pics when I get some time, these were just shot quick so I couild get to bed..


----------



## AudiocRaver

Looks mighty sharp. Sounds like the perfect way to spend a birthday.


----------



## EndersShadow

AudiocRaver said:


> Looks mighty sharp. Sounds like the perfect way to spend a birthday.


Time to pop back in again. I found a better way to spend a Friday night while my wife was out and about. I had just gotten in some cables from DouglasConnection to demo, specifically his 9 gauge cables and 2 sets of jumpers. I also have 2 sets of interconnects coming in from him so I can have a full setup of his cables. I will be reviewing these for him over the course of a couple weeks and putting them against my Kimber Kable Hero IC's and Kimber 8VS internally bi-wired speaker cables in my downstairs setup.

To start with though I decided this was the best time to just sit and really re-organize my setup in the office as I was using just cheap Monoprice speaker wire. I had a entertainment center with 2 shelves I wasnt really utilizing right and a equipment rack that I just couldnt seem to find a way to incorporate right with the rest of my gear. So I went to work and from the hours of 10:30 - 1 got everything moved around. I managed to bring all my gear out and have it in the room, even if its not plugged in.

I also managed to re-work things so that I can actually get a decent set of speaker cables in there and not need a 15 foot cable for one speaker and a 6 foot for another one. This means for this setup once Dougs cables move along to the next guy to demo I can hopefully re-use some of the Audioquest FLX 14/4 speaker wire I have already instead of the horrible Monoprice stuff I had been using.

So here is my setup now as it stands. I think this will be where I leave things for at least 6 months. Its the most optimized setup for me. All units are as close together as possible allowing for the shortest runs of IC's and SC's which means less cost and easier to keep cables run properly. I still want a powerconditioner like a Panamax unit to go underneath my Parasound, but for now everythings through a powerstrip. I also hope to upgrade all the powercables as well. I am looking at Cullen Cable, Douglas Connection, Audioquest or Kimber. I will wait till I get my conditioner though.

Here is the rig as it stands:


​
Daily Drivers:

*Sources:*

CD/SACD/DVD-A Player: Denon 3910
Laserdisc Player: Pioneer LD-S1
FLAC: Custom Computer
Turntable: Technics SL-B3
Phono-pre: Harman Kardon Citation Eleven
*Pre-amp:*

Sunfire TGA-II
*Amp:*


Parasound HCA-700ii
*Cables: *


Denon 3910: 1m Audioquest G-Snakes
Laserdisc: Rat Shack - (looking to upgrade)
Computer: Black Cat Digital Cable
Turntable: stock
Harman Kardon Citation Eleven: 4m Audioquest Sidewinder















​

Now you may ask.... what happened to that pretty equipment rack you had Dan..... Well here is your answer, it became my *SHOW PIECE/VINTAGE GEAR RACK!!!*. This is where I keep my vintage looking pieces, both in use (Turntable, HK) and those units not in rotation right now for whatever reason. It lets me keep them out to show off even when not in use. It needs some more gear in it though, hopefully a nice Marantz integrated, and some good Kenwood and Onkyo pieces too....


​
Here is what is currently in each shelf from Top to Bottom:

Units

Technics SL-B3
Harman Kardon Citation Eleven Pre-amp - this unit is actually being utilized for my turntable above it. I can use the EQ switches on the face of the unit (which I like) and its pre-outs to go to the Sunfire
Fisher 460t tube amp - needs to be looked at, once fully functional it will sit on top my Parasound to switch between the two for those long demo days
Carver M1.0t 
Yamaha R-300 - my dads original unit that I hope to get refurbed and working to give back to him as a gift. I also hope to replace the cheap case (vinly on pressboard) with a nice custom wood made case
Pioneer Laserdisc CLD-D504


​


----------



## EndersShadow

Been quite a bit since I posted my office setup. Moved, bought a house, worked in a TON of new gear.

Ok, so I got the new rack yesterday and got it installed.

It was quite easy... but it normally is when you use child labor (video I cant figure out how to insert) 

Here are some in progress shots:

Partially assembled



The cables from the old setup:





Starting to figure out what goes where:



Got it where I want, time to start wiring things...





Its final home:





And then the funny stuff....

I've been dealing with some sort of hum from my system since I put the B&K in. I attributed it to the processor whine I read about as it only really came on when the B&K was in sleep mode and the amp was still on. 

I didn't notice it (I thought) when music was playing.

So after installing everything back in the noise got NOTICEABLE worse. I switched from XLR to RCA from the DacMagic and it got a "bit" better. Then I tried Coaxial direct into the B&K and it got even better. But its still there. Its noticeable when you hit those quiet peaks in songs or when one fades out and another back in.

I'd love some help diagnosing it better. Here is what I am wondering:

1. I have the B&K tied into the APC and the Parasound into the Furman. Could that be it? Both those units are plugged into the same outlet on the wall, but maybe thats what it is? 
2. I've factory reset the B&K and basically have it setup to use "Stereo" with NO EQ, just have set crossovers thats it. Any suggestions from the folks with the Reference 50 much appreciated ( @mantis )

So for now I removed the DacMagic and am just trying a more pure signal path.

Here is what we have:

HTPC -> Black Cat Veloce Coaxial cable -> B&K Reference 50 -> Douglass Connection RCA -> Parasound HCA-1200ii -> Douglass Connection speaker cables (banana's on amp end, spades on speaker)



And to the way it looks now all said and done. The 3 pictures on the left were purchased by my wife from a friend. I still plan to get my wall treatments up and may use canvas w/ posters printed on them. Thinking something FireFly, Master Chief, and then maybe the famous hair blowing back in chair picture & Star Wars.....




Here are the internals of the computer. Its a custom build I've kept up with a bit over the years. I need to just buy a couple 3TB Hard drives to replace the 2 640's and 1TB I have in there now.


----------

